# mini scrubber



## buckdec (Oct 14, 2012)

so i imagine some one has tried this before i just haven't found anything to much like it yet and wonder what your thoughts on it are. I'm going to try and use the one jar furthest to the left as the reaction vessel then it'll bubble through the other jars thinking of using water, hydrogen peroxide, then a lye solution or something in that order. I'm going to use butyl caulking to seal around the tubes and theirs a check stop in the line of the first tube. for the media in the jars going to steal someone else's idea and use broken auto glass and the fish tank bubbles at the bottom. ill only be using it for silver an nitric acid and not heating it. Might need to add a vacuum through it to pull the bubbles that far and make sure that the jars don't explode from any pressures.


----------



## nickvc (Oct 14, 2012)

Those lids..... I don't think they will be there for long. I like your concern for the fumes but you need to rethink your set up or simply work outside. Metals and acids really don't mix, if all your using is nitric stainless in certain grades is resistant so try to find some stainless lidded jars and you will need to find a way to pull the fumes through your mini scrubber for it to work . 
This isnt a negative comment, keep thinking and check your ideas with what reacts to which acid or base, instead of using a metal lid how about plastic funnels, on your reaction jar pointing upwards with tubing leading to the next one pointing down into your solution with tubing leading onto the next one. You would need to find a way of sealing them but a little initiative and I'm sure you will find a a method.


----------



## qst42know (Oct 14, 2012)

All plastic lids can be found fit standard canning jars.


----------



## buckdec (Oct 14, 2012)

I was just considering using the butyl caulk to just cover the inside of the lids the same time I seal the tubes in.


----------



## qst42know (Oct 14, 2012)

I don't know if butyl caulk will hold up.

http://www.amazon.com/Ball-Wide-Mouth-Plastic-Storage-8-Count/dp/B000SSN3L2/ref=pd_bxgy_k_img_y/191-5962712-8546864


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 14, 2012)

*EDIT:* I apologize. I was in a bad mood last night when I wrote that and shouldn't have taken it out on you. I do appreciate your attempt to simply solve a complex problem. Please do more studying and keep working on it. You might end up with something great. I don't want to put a damper on anyone's efforts.


----------

